
A thread on how to compete with trillion dollar businesses - mraza007
https://twitter.com/amix3k/status/1286665358053646336
======
ziddoap
The thread seems to boil down to some very basic premises: Build a good
product, network it well, and create a niche. I suppose it's good to re-state
these every few years.

------
mraza007
I would to hear HN input on this

